# Blaze on a Resident Goose hunt



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

From the week before the gator hunt. Dash had pulled a nail the night before, so blind Blaze got to come out of retirement for this one.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

She did get to go on a goose retrieve and had no problem working the scent cone to find it, but sounds echo off things and confuse her and in the sun she is pretty much 100 percent blind, so she could not tell where to take it once she got it. I helped her out with that. She was happy.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

THAT'S A FINISHER 

AGAINST GREAT ODDS

SNIPE BE VERY PROUD


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Blaze is still a beautiful girl, no matter what!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its good to see Blaze doing what she loves.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Blaze - you go girl! Awesome Sniper John! 8)


----------

